# Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão transmo



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

> Bragança, 08 Jan (Lusa) - Alguns cabo-verdianos a estudar em Bragança admitiram hoje à Lusa que não obstante "tremerem com o frio" preferem o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão transmontano.
> 
> Natalino Andrade, um jovem cabo-verdiano há mais de dois anos em Portugal, não tinha a mínima noção do que era o frio até deixar o seu ameno país africano e vir estudar para Bragança.
> 
> ...


© HFI.  Lusa/expresso



Eu também prefiro acordar com 8ºC negativos do que trabalhar com 40ºC


Os -17,5ºC na estação da Veiga de Gostei foram registados no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983.


Só uma nota para os alunos do "nosso" IPB. É fantástico ver como reagem aos nevões, muitos deles são do litoral e deliciam-se, ainda mais do que nós com este tempo.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (13 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*

sim o calorzinho de inverno que deve fazer em Cabo Verde é um pouco diferente do transmontano . Mas sim é preferível trabalhar a baixa temperatura e ter um aquecedor, do que estar a torrar! 

Mas assim, deve ter sido experiencia unica, pois a probabilidade de eles terem neve em Cabo Verde é praticamente nula


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*

se teem problemas eles que viessem para o melhor clima de portugal.o litoral sul .
 de facto eu penso que não gostaria de viver num local com tantos extremos....uma coisa é visitar bragança e tras os montes que sao regioes lindissimas outra éra viver num local de extremos, longe do mar...seria uma mudança muito grande ( nem sei como será para os brasileiros, cabo verdianos etc).


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*



Brigantia disse:


> Eu também prefiro acordar com 8ºC negativos do que trabalhar com 40ºC
> 
> 
> Os -17,5ºC na estação da Veiga de Gostei foram registados no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983.
> ...



Eu sou um dos alunos do "nosso" IPB que vem do Litoral.
Conheço alguns dos Cabo verdianos que estudam aqui em Bragança

Também prefiro o frio ao calor


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*



stormy disse:


> se teem problemas eles que viessem para o melhor clima de portugal.o litoral sul .
> de facto eu penso que não gostaria de viver num local com tantos extremos....uma coisa é visitar bragança e tras os montes que sao regioes lindissimas outra éra viver num local de extremos, longe do mar...seria uma mudança muito grande ( nem sei como será para os brasileiros, cabo verdianos etc).



Desculpa discordar contigo mas Bragança tem um dos melhores cliamas de Portugal
Um clima em que num ano temos temperaturas que variam desde proximo dos -10ºC até quase 40ºC, em que temos neve, sincelo, trovoada, chuva, granizo só pode ser fantastico


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*



MSantos disse:


> Desculpa discordar contigo mas Bragança tem um dos melhores cliamas de Portugal
> Um clima em que num ano temos temperaturas que variam desde proximo dos -10ºC até quase 40ºC, em que temos neve, sincelo, trovoada, chuva, granizo só pode ser fantastico



sim de facto nao devemos julgar os climas pois sao como as pessoas teem facetas boas e mas


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*



MSantos disse:


> Desculpa discordar contigo mas Bragança tem um dos melhores cliamas de Portugal
> Um clima em que num ano temos temperaturas que variam desde proximo dos -10ºC até quase 40ºC, em que temos neve, sincelo, trovoada, chuva, granizo só pode ser fantastico



Não há melhores nem piores climas...
O que depende é para que é que é melhor...
Se for para ter plantas tropicais  à porta de casa, apanhar sol e ter invernos amenos o sul é melhor.
Se for para experimentar diferentes e extremadas condições atmosféricas ( adoradas por tantos meteoloucos ), as montanhas e planaltos do norte interior são o melhor.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*



belem disse:


> Não há melhores nem piores climas...
> O que depende é para que é que é melhor...
> Se for para ter plantas tropicais  à porta de casa, apanhar sol e ter invernos amenos o sul é melhor.
> Se for para experimentar diferentes e extremadas condições atmosféricas ( adoradas por tantos meteoloucos ), as montanhas e planaltos do norte interior são o melhor.



Claro eu sei que não há climas melhores nem piores 

Estou apenas a puxar a brasa à minha sardinha


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

*Re: Frio: Cabo-verdianos em Bragança "preferem" o gelado Inverno ao tórrido Verão tra*

Bragança é uma cidade de extremos! Gostar ou não disso depende dos gostos meteorológicos das pessoas  (Eu acho que gostava de viver aí  )

Quanto ao frio / calor mote da reportagem exposta, ela está relacionada coma  resistência aos dois fenómenos. Na minha opinião é mais fácil uma pessoa adaptar-se ao frio do que ao calor (atenção que não estou a referir-me ao MUITO extremos que não ocorre em Portugal). As armas de combate ao frio quer por aparelhos de aquecimento e a própria roupa, também são mais do que as de combate ao calor! Andar nú é solução até certo ponto e mesmo os aparelhos de refrigeração podem apresentar limitações nestas condições por mais eficazes que sejam.
Depois claro há os gostos e as diferentes susceptibilidades de cada ser humano  Todos são diferentes, claro!


----------

